# HTC desire - battery life?



## Pingu (Jun 2, 2011)

i am lucky if i get a day out of my desire. when traveling i turn off wi-fi and synch etc but still...


typical day yesterday. phone fully charged, leave for london at 9.a.m. make couple of short calls.

during day.. couple of calls.. nothing special, minute amount of net. no checking of emails.

on 19:07 out of london and battery is pretty much gone.


a google suggests this isnt abnormal but i was wondering of anyone had any battery saving tips


----------



## Athos (Jun 2, 2011)

Juice Defender


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)

Turn off any widgets that require a data connection. Reduce sync frequencies for stuff. Turn off syncing where possible. Reduce screen brightness.


----------



## magneze (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have Android 2.3? That upgrade really helped my battery life.


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)

2.3 isn't available on the Desire yet, unless it's rooted.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

You should be getting better battery life than that. Have you tried all these tips:
http://www.wirefresh.com/improve-the-battery-life-of-your-android-phone-info-and-guides/


----------



## girasol (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Desire, and I get about 2 days since the upgrade(Android 2.2, done a few months ago) and also all my syncs set to happen at the longest possible intervals...  I do a lot of web browsing on my phone, and use GPS to map my cycling, but not a lot of calls.

For example, on 'Accounts and Sync' I have Facebook set to sync once a day...

Or just read the link the editor has posted above


----------



## Pingu (Jun 2, 2011)

have turned off everything that i dont need (gps sattelites was onlyone still active)

as i only really use it as a phone when away from home it doesnt bother me having all the widgets enabled. all my synchs are already set to manual

will see what this does to battery life


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2011)

Gps is one of the worst offenders so should make a big difference! 

Failing that maybe get a spare battery?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2011)

It could just be that your battery is knackered.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 2, 2011)

could be i guess but its only a couple of months old so shouldnt have been battered enough yet (unles it was already shite)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump. I have a Desire and just got one of these things which is excellent. Cost me £14.40 but last time there was stock it was £16ish. I reckon it holds about 4 full charges of the Desire.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> could be i guess but its only a couple of months old so shouldnt have been battered enough yet (unles it was already shite)


I got a spare battery when mine was about a month old. Bc I actually wanted to use it, and with just the one battery / just the one charge it wasn't making it from 7am to 5pm.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Gps is one of the worst offenders so should make a big difference!
> 
> Failing that maybe get a spare battery?


that's what I do, I have a couple of spare batteries, keep them charged and change when the first one runs out - usually I'm ok for a day on one charge (I have a HTC Sensation I think)


----------



## madeinbrixton (Jan 18, 2012)

Beanburger said:


> 2.3 isn't available on the Desire yet, unless it's rooted.



you can get 2.3.3 from the htc website on the developers page. its freely available for the desire, i have it on an un rooted desire and yes it improves battery life


----------



## Pingu (Jan 18, 2012)

swapping mine for a galaxy s2 soon so will no longer be an issue for me. mind you the life on the s2 isnt much better but will be better than the 6 hours i got from my desire today before i swapped batterys


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 19, 2012)

Does everyone spend their days out in the fields or something? 

I just carry my charger with me and plug it in when I'm on my break.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Does everyone spend their days out in the fields or something?
> 
> I just carry my charger with me and plug it in when I'm on my break.



Sometimes. 

Carrying a charger isn't an ideal solution, although one I've learnt to live with.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to need to charge every day - but since I got a new battery I can go for two days with my Desire between charges.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I used to need to charge every day - but since I got a new battery I can go for two days with my Desire between charges.



New battery + smartphone your no longer playing with loads = win


----------



## Idaho (Jan 24, 2012)

I probably fiddle with it just as much.


----------



## Beanburger (Feb 5, 2012)

madeinbrixton said:


> you can get 2.3.3 from the htc website on the developers page. its freely available for the desire, i have it on an un rooted desire and yes it improves battery life


You can _now_, but the post you quoted was seven months old.


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 6, 2012)

I rooted my phone. Installed MIUI on it. Battery life is great.

http://www.miuiandroid.com/

It seems more polished than CyanogenMod. Early days yet though. I'll stick with it for now. 2.3.7 on my HTC Desire.


----------

